# Embryo lab work



## Brejas (Nov 23, 2002)

Dear Dr.

I'd like to ask your opinion on having ICSI, and Assisted Hatching on frozen Embryos and the effect long term it may have, assuming a pg. is achieved.

I had EC then I froze my embies.
to get my embies I used ICSI.

Thing is I understand with ICSI there are "rumoured reports" that ISCI can cause detrimental damage to an embryo So baring this in mind:
I've had ISCI
then froze my embies (worried the thaw might be harmful??)
Then I learnt yesterday I'm having assisted hatching (is this harmful too?)

I'm just worried now that its all so close to ET that my embies have been
through so much "lab work" and poked at they're not going to be normal and
if I do get a positive something drastic will/could develop in the
baby/child.

I know I've a very active imagination, but realistically alot has happened
to this little embryo?

What do you think?
Brenda


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Brenda,

I'm sure Peter will answer your queries from a professional point of view very soon.

I would say from my experience though and chatting to my Clinic, that they recommend AH on frozen embryo's as the Zona (the outer shell of the embryo) us often toughened by the freezing and the thawing process and so they may need that little bit of a helping hand to be able to break out of their shell! There are different methods of AH, i.e. using an acid, using a lettle needle to cut through or, what my Clinic use is a Laser.

If you go onto my Clinic's website www.repromed.co.uk they actually demonstrate how this is done!

At the end of the day though, it should be your choice for you to have AH, it's not something that should be done without your consent.

Another thing to bear in mind, I can appreciate where you are coming from, worrying about what your little embies have been through - but if they get through all that, then surely they must be tough little blighters, the real fighters...... so here's everything crossed that you're next IVF will prove to be successful and you'll have your little miracle  before you know it!

Now I'll leave it to the professional...... Peter, over to you!

love,

Sue


----------



## Brejas (Nov 23, 2002)

Sue thanks for your advice. I only learned yesterday that the dr. was going to do AH and I've never had this before and then added that to the procedures already done and came up with a very negative conclusion!
I'll check out your clinic now so I can see what it involves. My clinic said they would laser a tiny hole, sounds less invasive than hammering one!
Brenda


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Brenda,

I agree with Sue and thank you Sue for your well informed contribtion.

There is a very slightly increased rate of birth defects following ICSI compared to IVF but these defects to date have not been serious and should not worry you.

Assisted hatching is not as invasive as it sounds as the embryo itself is not actually touched at any time. There are no reports of any negative effects following this technique and many patients have become pregnant as a direct result of it.

In summary please try not to worry and if you still have concerns then talk them through with your clinic.

Regards,

Peter



Brejas said:


> Dear Dr.
> 
> I'd like to ask your opinion on having ICSI, and Assisted Hatching on frozen Embryos and the effect long term it may have, assuming a pg. is achieved.
> 
> ...


----------

